# "searching for server (BOOTP)..."



## lovethepirk (Dec 18, 2009)

I am good with computers, I used to moderate forums for Malware, but I know nothing really about SQL stuff or networking...

My buddy runs a bar and the Point of Sale computers(POS) around the bar are booting up and sticking at this error prompt:
searching for server (BOOTP)...

From what I understand the clients have no harddrive or OS on them and they are trying to contact the host computer for an TCP/IP address.

The host computer is operational with XP pro installed and the POS software is by a company called "Squirrel". They cannot help unless they spend 15K on a new upgrade.

I think this is an easy fix for an experience person. Is there a command within DOS or something in the Microsoft SQL I can run to find and detect these computers and get them up and running?

Thanks in advance, much appreciated...

LTP


----------



## srhoades (May 15, 2003)

Basically the clients are waiting for a IP address handout and they are not getting it. The fix may be as simple as rebooting the XP Pro machine.


----------

